# 2014 Weight and Fitness goals.



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

it's a new year and new goals are here... so... what are your goals for 2014

the 2013 weight and finess goals thread can be found here
http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/2013-weight-fitness-goals-831722.html

also if you posted goals for last years it could be interesting to post here how you managed on those goals... but that is completely optional.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sadly I no longer have a MTB... I took the parts off my sawyer and put them on a 700c Surly Disc trucker touring bike... I also built up a road bike this last year year (31 year old trek racing frame that just happens to fit 32c (super wide for road bike) tires

goals for this year

1 - a century a month, although being almost a month since my last month I don't know how that one is going to go.

2. week long bike tour across the Katy Trail and back, aprox 450 miles in a week, loaded with my camping gear and such... going in May with some old friends.

3. LoneStar MS150 rides from Houston to Austin, TX. 150-175 miles in two days, never done it before but have wanted to for a while; my aunt has MS and I've seen just how bad it can be, it put the most athletic person I've ever met into a wheelchair and then into a assisted living facility all before she was 50.

4. 3000 miles or more for the year, only 250 miles a month which I've come very close to a few times last year... just have to be consistent.

I have no real weight goals this year although I expect weight to drop if I consistently ride 250+ miles a month... just a battle with family time and school... if I manage a century a month that only leaves 150 the rest of the month... we'll see how that goes. I lost about 20 lbs over the last year with occasional rides (almost 950 miles for the year) and drinking more water, my blood pressure is also much better, based on my personal and family history even getting down to under clyd status doubt I'll ever be 100% free of the blood pressure meds but just having it under control makes me and my Doctor happy lol.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Want do be down to 200 by the end of the year. Was down to 223-225 before the time change. Now I'm sporting 228-232 depending on how much beer I drink during the weekend.

Last year I rode 2030 miles and a little over 125,000 feet of elevation. This year I am going after 4000 miles and 250,000 feet of elevation. That is basically 80 miles and 4800 feet per week in 2014.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

My goal is 2000 miles, with a better diet, and to lose 45 lbs. McDonald's, burger king, etc. Etc. . . Goodbye.


----------



## hang_on (Nov 30, 2013)

Goal one ride a century. Goal two run run a 10k. Goal three get under 200 lbs.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Currently 190, 6'3. Looking to get down to 170 by May. Posting here for self-motivation! :3


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

I weighed 235 this morning, want to get to 185 by year's end. I want to finish the Skool of Hard Knox 50 this year and to ride a total of at least 1200 miles.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

I started biking this time 1 year ago. I have gone from 308lbs down to 235 and am very happy with the success I have had this far. This year I am hoping to get to around 215LBS and incorporate some weight training.


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

1533clydesdale said:


> I started biking this time 1 year ago. I have gone from 308lbs down to 235 and am very happy with the success I have had this far. This year I am hoping to get to around 215LBS and incorporate some weight training.


Great job! Keep it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I posted last year and lost a little then gained it back  this year I'm getting to 200 from 250ish right now, come hell or high water. Already had 5 days of good nutrition, drinking lots of water, green tea, and coffee only. Completely cut out my vise diet mt. Dew and other soft drinks. also cut out carbs after 3 pm, and eating much better. I already feel better, now just need to see the pounds drop. Hoping to ride at least 100 miles a month, also will be riding my elliptical and hitting the iron at the gym.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Goals: See my abs!!

Weight isn't an issue in my mind...

I have resting heart rate of 56 bpm, so my tickers ok [I guess]

my body fat percentage is around 15% - like to get that down to 10% or lower a.k.a see my abs...

I weigh 113kg currently... my better half says I can get a new ride when I drop to 100kg's [it aint gonna happen!!] <<== the weight thing, I'll be getting a new ride (sooner rather than later I hope)

If I get down to 106-108kg's I'd be happy

Also, increase hill climbing ability (harder for larger boys I figure)


----------



## ROCKINGNM (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd like to drop ~50lbs, I used to rip at 215-220, just getting to that weight again would be fricken sweet.


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

I’ve had a bit of a battle with weight. Long story short is that I ended up over 440 lbs and have gotten to a steady 270 lbs over the last few years (diet and exercise!). I’m 31 and have had to have a small low back surgery in 2011 and was told that I needed to go low impact. In 2013, I started biking with a splash (literally careening into a creek, gave the local fishermen quite a show). I realized that the bike I was borrowing was too small (yeah, that’s it) and got the Rockhopper I have now. I bike on trails and road rally’s because I think that’s fun too.

Anyway, my goals for this year:
1)	Lose another 40 lbs
2)	Regular weight training
3)	Figure out how to bike out of the saddle (this just feels really un-natural to me)
4)	Bike 60 miles in a day (working up to a century)
5)	Hit 1000 miles on a real bike and another 1000 in spin class

That should do it. 

I’m at 90 miles for the year already (30 on the bike, 60 in spin… because it’s cold out there!).


----------



## Empty Mags (Jan 30, 2014)

Started caring and paying attention to my weight and nutrition on December 3 2013. In the last 70 days I've walked more miles than I can count, started running (C25k) and just put a deposit on a mountain bike. 

I've changed my eating habits, smaller meals more often instead of 1 or 2 large, hi calorie meals, and I've been counting calories (MyFitnessPal) 

In those 70 days I've come down from 260 lbs (at 6'1'') t0 229 lbs. 

For the rest of this year I've set a target goal of 190 but I'm not sure if that is a realistic number because I'm not really about what weight I want to be, but rather how I want to look (hoping for the 6pack) 

After the bikes come in (got one for the soon to be bride too) and I pay the balance on them, the next big purchase will be a free weights set for the spare room.


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

My goal is primarily weight loss and general fitness improvement. I'm lucky enough to have some time off work so I'll be doing my own version of Biggest Loser lol I'm 378 now and hope to be under 300 by summer and @ 250 by end of year. For now it just feels great being on a bike again!


----------



## dgamber13 (Feb 4, 2014)

Picked up my new cannondale sl4 today, plan to ride as much as possible, while also going to the gym 5 days a week. Sitting at 300 pounds now hoping to see 220 by years end with 1000+ miles on my bike


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Started at 320 last January. Hit 238 last year. Started doing CrossFit and added a bunch of muscle. Up to around 255 right now. Haven't ridden all winter but I've been doing CF three times a week so I'm still in as good or better shape than I was when I stopped riding. Got in around 1000 miles from June to about November. 

This year...starting much sooner...like March weather permitting. Planning on at least doubling my miles if not tripling. Doing at least several century road rides. Goal is to drop 30-40 more pounds by end of the year. Goal #2...clean my eating back up. It's not terrible but I've definitely let it stray a little too far off the right path.

More time on my mountain bike. Most of my time last year was on the road. 90% of it I'd say. I'd like to try for 70/30 or 60/40.


----------



## dkyser (Mar 4, 2011)

I was at 428 18 months ago, got down to 335 and then climbed back up to 386 at Christmas 2013. 
Back down to 359 mainly due to Juicing, have changed my eating habits like nothing else. 
This has been a lifestyle change like nothing else I have ever done. I still eat and love meat, but now most of my meals are Mean Green Juice, and a sensible dinner. 

Plan to finally break into the 200's by summer and get back into riding ever day. 
Too cold to ride this morning, was -20 here in northwestern Pa.


----------



## Empty Mags (Jan 30, 2014)

Going to pick up our first mtb bikes today and also ordered a Garmin Forerunner 310xt to do all my HRM and mileage while running/C25k and biking. Pretty stoked about getting in shape.

For anyone struggling with the weight loss, I've got a quick story that might be a little inspirational.

My fiancee joined weight watchers and lost 70+ pounds within a year and has turned into a gym rat, previously a couch potato. She was my drive to do the same, but I hated the thought of 1) logging everything I eat and 2) paying weight watchers to do it.

I found MyFitnessPal (.com, and/or smart phone app) and it basically does the same thing with calories, instead of turning them into Weight Watchers sometimes seemingly arbitrary Points Plus numbers. I've found that logging my food everyday is actually pretty easy and not annoying like I thought it would be, and it's absolutely free, instead of WW's $30 or whatever a month.

Try it out!

Add me on MFP if you want too... Jpaz357's profile | MyFitnessPal.com


----------



## Pablo22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Getting married in August and would like to wear my Dress Blues (retired from the Corps in 2003). Currently weigh 235 and my goal is under 205. Just bought a mtn bike Tuesday so in addition to the gym 3-4 times a week I am going to ride 50+ miles per week. Using the "Map my Ride" app on iphone.


----------



## Empty Mags (Jan 30, 2014)

Pablo22 said:


> Getting married in August and would like to wear my Dress Blues (retired from the Corps in 2003). Currently weigh 235 and my goal is under 205. Just bought a mtn bike Tuesday so in addition to the gym 3-4 times a week I am going to ride 50+ miles per week. Using the "Map my Ride" app on iphone.


Been using the map my_____ apps for a while. Good stuff!

Keep up with it, you should hit your goal by august no problem.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

got new bike - Kona Process 134... weight is 108kg at the mo... negotiated a 102.5kg goal, so I can saddle that bad boy! 5.5kg to go. Eating a lot of salads... off for a long/hilly ride tomorrow

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## customsound79 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quit drinking and smoking Dec 15. I'm 435, down from 470. I used to race BMX as a teen so I naturally gravitated to a bike. If I can hit 350-300 by Christmas then hell yes! Already rode 9 hilly miles last week. Shooting for 16 tomorrow. I've been tracking with Sparkpeople and Runtastic. So far so good. I really missed riding.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Been on a weight roller coaster for the past couple years. Started out around 300lbs, down to 240lb, and now back up to 300lb. Bought and renovated a house, had a baby, and got married in the last 18 months. Been off the bikes for 7 months. Would love to ride my Full Susser without the lockout come spring. Looking forward to reducing my A cups back to a manly chest and get around my normal 9 mile loop in less then 2 hours<--way to many smoke breaks. Goal is to be 250 by July, and south of 225 by year end. Looking forward to sharing progress, offering and sharing support with the group!


----------



## OIlfieldCowboy (May 15, 2011)

Current weight is 310. Goal for this year is to get down to 250. Hopefully getting back into riding will help me attain it.


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

There are a few big boys on here so I thought I would share a bit more about my experience and maybe offer some advice.

If you are 300+, please think cautiously about doing any C25Ks or jogging. It is a lot of impact on your body and if your form is off you might really hurt yourself. Back surgery stinks and there are great low impact ways to get your cardio in! The main reason I started to loose weights is that I realized that I was too young to be waking up with back pain every day. I'm sure my case is different from yours, but I just wanted to throw this out there.

Also, if you are needing to loose a lot of weight, I would suggest starting slowly. Like, change one thing at a time and easy yourself into it kind of slowly. If you change a lot at one time, it's easy to change a lot back at one time if it gets to be too much. 

The first thing I did was just start walking. That's all I changed for the first two weeks and only added more when it felt right. After walking, I started eating a bit healthier, then working out more, then portion control and am continuing to learn and change as I go.

It's a challenge and some days/weeks/months are harder than others. I've had some back issues relapse on me and then work gets in the way occasionally... But I fight the good fight.

According to my doctor, I'm a really healthy fat man now. It kind of surprises him. I'm still trying to loose those extra pounds but got to kick all my meds (and my CPAP!) a couple of years ago.


----------



## dkyser (Mar 4, 2011)

I am late but want to join in. 
I started at 426 in 2013 lost a lot working out but never really changed my eating. 
Now I have and my goal is to hit 250 this year. Sub zero temps and snow killing the riding right now.

01-15 385
02-18 366


Created by MyFitnessPal.com - Nutrition Facts For Foods


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Well the goal is to go from 220 to 195-200 just started my program yesterday so off to the races.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

294lbs 3 weeks ago now down to 290, just done my first commute to work and back yesterday at just over 12 miles all in. I'm broken for it but proved a point that I can push myself. Goal for end of year is to be down to 230lbs.

Me now:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't make my goal fully last year, but in 1.5 yrs 90lb loss so far only 30 of it last year. 275ish now.

Goal 240s range (ultimate goal of 230 but that's asking alot lol). Like to see it by late summer but goal is set for end of year.

Fitness goals
Quit smoking!!!! This one is asap.

Have a paved path that's about 60miles long along Mississippi river, will ride it from end to end this year.

Mtb goal is making entire first (longest) climb at a local trailset (longest sustained climbs we have) without a break till top. Last attempt was 3 decent breathers. Bad day was not well rested at all lol. Should be able to make it with 2. Never walked at least. 

Final overall goal is once commuting bike is done to commute to work no less than 4 days a week. I am not leaving my 29er ht out in the rain nor riding it on snowy yet salt/brine covered streets lol.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddjmemg (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are awesome goals fellas! Much respect! Don't just rely on the biking tho, diet is huge plus working out in a gym (out of the cardio room tho, you already are MTBing) to strengthen your body to prevent injury and build longevity will help best in the long run. Weight training is huge and you can target many body parts or do overall functional movements to help with longevity. 

Looking forward to seeing you meet your goals! :thumbsup:


----------



## GalenCopes (Dec 5, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Didn't make my goal fully last year, but in 1.5 yrs 90lb loss so far only 30 of it last year. 275ish now.
> 
> Goal 240s range (ultimate goal of 230 but that's asking alot lol). Like to see it by late summer but goal is set for end of year.
> 
> ...


Tigris99,

If you really want to quit smoking, I found a good (read not a cigalike) electronic cigarette worked wonders for me. I went from a pack to pack and a half a day smoking to not smoking in a day. I have truly not wanted a cigarette in over 18 months. Find an ecig shop in your area and take a look.

I really hope this helps!

Galen


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

New to the forum and to MTBing. I am almost 40 and overweight. I have to take blood pressure medicine right now and if I don't change my habits, I'll likely have to be prescribed cholesterol pills. Well that is going to change this year!!!! 

My 2014 goals

1. Lose 80 lbs of fat to reach 205 (lost 17 lbs since 12/20). 

2. Develop flexible nutrition plan to help lose weight and gain muscle. This is a plan where I know how much to eat and when. The plan will include the different meals that will fit into each area (breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack). This will make it easy to pick and choose my meals for the week quickly and plan accordingly (shopping & cooking)

3. Ride at least 100 miles in one month

4. Do a Tough Mudder (looking at 11/2014)

5. Gain muscle mass

6. Develop regular workout and cardio routine which incorporates regular hiking and biking 

7. Keep posting here 

Good Luck to everyone and their goals!!

Jr


----------



## Slipslider (Feb 21, 2014)

After 12 years off the bike, I am getting back on. My goal is to get down to 195 pounds. I have been walking 5 miles 3-4 times a week for the last month. I just got a new 29er and I am looking forward to getting back out in the dirt. My plan is to alternate days walking and riding at least 5 days a week. I am also trying to reduce my consumption of processed food and eating more fruits and vegetables. Once I regain a basic level of fitness I hope to find a riding partner or a mountain biking group to help me stay motivated.

I used to ride about 150+ miles a week, for years (mostly road miles). I know what it feels like to be fit. I doubt I will ever get back to where I was, but I am determined to get the f**k off the couch and get my life back.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I can see the light at the end of the tunnel... When I weighed myself back October I was 114.6kg!! This morning (best time to do weigh-ins), I weighed 104.5kg - in 4 months I've lost 10kg :woot: initially it was riding 4-5 times a week (holiday season). Now back to the real world, work, school, etc. I've had less time to ride and have adjusted my eating habits. 2kg more (to lose) and I'll get to take my new Kona out on the trails (rather than around the back yard and up the drive). Really notice the difference around the old belly... Lost a little bit of muscle, I'll try and put what muscle I lost back on (less the grissol). Guess we're all weight weenies (sort of).

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## TwoTons (Feb 20, 2014)

I am starting out 394 I would like to get to 299 by 2015.


----------



## KINGSIZE (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum and riding. I started Jan 1st 2014 at 457lbs and today I'm at 417lbs. I've totally changed my lifestyle and eating habits. My goal is 225lbs but that is a very long term goal. 

I'm now in the process of building a hardtail 29er for my size. I picked up a 2014 Airborne Goblin but the stock wheels really didn't like me. Time to do some research on rims/hubs and spokes.


----------



## DeweyH (Mar 20, 2014)

my goal is to be under 300 by the end of sept , my 45 birthday. i joined the ymca at the beginning of the month and have been doing the aqua charged low impact work outs 2 days a week then treadmill on the 3rd day of going . i dropped 5 pounds the first week and missed weigh in this week due to getting a cold, my last weigh in was 354 . i started to finish a build i started a few years back and that is building a trek 850 SS , i also have a cannondale f400 . if any of you care to fallow along on my journey please go to

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deweys-Journey-to-299/715397985161644


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Goal: 350

It's been four straight months of excessive work and no play, and my waist has paid dearly. I made it to 350 last summer, hope to be back there by December.

There are a lot of non-weight goals posted here, wondering if it would be easier to follow if we had a separate thread for other goals like Centuries, Ironmans, etc.

Edited to add I'm into my third week back on the bike. Since work took me off of it last November.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Does it count if i post in this thread at the almost done point?

2013 i received a promotion at work and moved to an office job over a field job. My comfortable weight is 220, but by Jan 1st this year i had crept up to 244. 

Stage one, i started reducing calories. Not starving my self, but counting what was going in and making sure that 6 days out of 7 i went to bed at under 2000 calories (i give my self one cheat day per week, preferably Friday so i can "play" those calories away during the weekend). Ive always ridden hard on the weekends and surfed on the weekends as well when there are waves. I have always gone to the gym 2-3 times a week, so there was activity going on.

Took me just shy of two months to get back to 220 with this alone, but i plateaued. Back to my comfortable weight or not, i was determined to keep going. The benefits to my riding and surfing were very dramatic and i wanted more.

Stage two, i started doing one 30-35 min lap around the paved lake path by my house every weekday morning. 6.8 miles, i dont really push hard at all but i have done it consistently for going on 5 weeks now. I also do an evening lap once or twice a week when the mood hits me.

My plateau shattered. Weighed in at 211 yesterday. Im maybe one body fat % away from showing abs again for the first time in years. Gona keep pushing till i hit 205, and then shoot for a 205-210 maintenance range. At the rate i have been going, i should hit that mid to late April.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

*Rebooting!*

Getting a late start this year... I let my routine get completely out of hand last year, and consequently, my health deteriorated markedly. My weight sky-rocketed, my fitness has deteriorated significantly along with my general health. I let it get bad... MY FAULT! 100%.

Time to make a change! While I was watching NETFLIX and eating, I stumbled across a movie that I believe has started me on a road to change my life for good! I have to... or I will die. And I want to live.

The movie is called *"Fat, Sick, & Nearly Dead"*. It is currently available on NETFLIX and Amazon streaming (FREE on Amazon to Prime members).

Or you can view it on your computer at *HERE!*

The movie is about Joe Cross (another man named Phil) on his journey to *REBOOT!* his life. He was obese, sick, on powerful meds, and basically a cheeseburger away from death.

I had been contemplating/researching a move to the Paleo way of eating, but after watching this video, and because I am not yet fully prepared to go Paleo, I was inspired to try my own REBOOT!

Joe lost 100 lbs, healed himself of a serious auto-immune disease, and completely eliminated the need to take ANY medications. If Joe can do it, I can.

I encourage any/all of you to watch this movie. If it appeals to you, then I would welcome you to join me in my quest. If you are interested in joining me, here are some additional references that you might/will want.

*RebootWithJoe.com* - Joe Cross's website with tons of information on using his method to lose weight, get healthy, and reset your body's systems to perform as they are intended.

*Reboot with Joe* - Book available on Amazon.com (paperback or Kindle) I bought and read the Kindle version today. NOTE: this is a basic link, not an "associates" link. I derive NO financial benefit from its use. I am simply providing it because it is what I did.

*Clydesdales* - The reboot group I created with my friends here in mind. I created it today, and am currently the only member. You can join my group once you create a free login/account.

As soon as I confirm the first additional person to join the group with me, I will start a separate thread here in this forum for us to keep from clogging up this thread. I will post my progress, links, info, and answer questions there. (Paying it forward... in advance!) 

*MY reboot starts on April 7, 2014*, and I am initially setting it as a 30-day plan, with an option to extend. While it would be great to have some folks join me for the start date, you can join my group anytime.

Today, I am 242.8 lbs, fat, miserable, sick, high blood pressure, can barely ride at all, in pain 24/7, and overall drowning in the suck. Time to change my life. Join me!

*My goals:*
175 lbs.
<10% body fat
< 120/70 blood pressure
DRASTIC reduction in total cholesterol and triglycerides with a significant increase in HDL and decrease in LDL.
Put my body back in shape to race/win in our Fall XC races.


----------



## Red Dirt Gorilla (Aug 22, 2010)

I rode a bike as my primary means of trans for over 10 years but stopped riding a few years after my daughters birth. I weighed about 235 back then, riding between 100-300 miles a week. It's been about 15 years since I've ridden and my weight is around 390-400 pounds now. Last year I sold off my old Raleigh MTI1000 and used some of that money to purchase a Specialized Carve (29er). I took it down to a river trail we have here in Okc a few times and became VERY disheartened by how badly out of shape I have become, how little I am able to ride without getting out of breath. My bike came with **** for pedals and I used the need to get a new set, a pair of mtb shorts and a jersey long enough to cover my butt crack as an excuse not to ride. 
Nearly a full year later I have found the resolve to move forward and will be getting the pedals/clothes I need next week and will climb back on the saddle,this time to never leave again.
I've recently found out about the American Diabetes Assoc's Tour De Cure, and their Red Rider program. While I don't believe I will be in shape enough to participate by the time this years event happens I have set riding in the 2015 ride as my goal. How many miles I'll ride depends on what kind of shape I'm in by then, I'm really excited about it.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Tip time:

1) Use a calorie counter, religiously. It teaches you a lot about what you are getting from the foods you consume. Take the time to assess the things you eat and add to your counter the common items so you only have to scroll your list and click it. I use myfitnesspal because it lets me break down the foods I eat into full meals, recipes, single items, etc. It lets me key in custom exercise routines. For example, after doing a lot of reading and coming up with a decent cycling caloric burn graph, I added cycling at different average speeds to my menu so I can just select one and add in my time.
DO NOT OVERTHINK THIS! You want to have an idea of what you are doing, not count each and every last calorie. If you go over on a day, or aren't too far under, don't worry about it. You will lose weight as long as you average under. Set a goal for yourself, but be realistic. I feel excited on days I manage to pull off 1000cal negative, but those are days I am damn exhausted, and I know I can't do it everyday. Don't try to beat the app everyday. I shoot for 4-5 days a week under, and an average of 1000cal under in any given week. I almost always meet that goal when I try.

2) Use an exercise counter. I use sportstracker as it has the only decently dark screen for my night rides. Use it religiouisly, and add the times to your calorie counter. Do not fall into the king of the mountain trap... you don't want to battle any else, or even yourself... ignore your speeds and times and be consistent in getting workouts in. Check your performance against yourself ONLY every three months for a nice surprise, then return to ignoring it.

3) Eat like you're diabetic. Seriously, toss those carbs out the window. Do NOT eat foods designed for diabetics, you will just end up paying a boatload of money for little foods. Most of the things we eat can be easily modifed to remove carbs without significantly affecting the enjoyment. Example... I eat skyline chili every week. Instead of the 3 servings of spaghetti you get at the restaurant, I make it at home with 1/4 serving or no spaghetti and up the onion to add texture. the chili itself is almost carb free. Another example is I changed my lunch sandwich from 5 slices ham and 2 slices bread to 5 slices ham, 5 slices chicken and one slice of bread. Dropped half the carbs right there (although there are a fwe carbs in the cheese slice).

Save those carbs for carb loading...

4) I stopped riding this winter because I lost two employees and have been worked 15 hours days since November. Not having time to prep for a commute, being exhausted to the point of going straight to bed when I get home... that's and thunderstorms are the only things that keep me off the bike. Don't let winter make you sit out, it's not that bad out there.

Deathly allergic to cold you say? Fine. Buy a roller trainer. No excuses!

I, too, started out walking. Fast, timed cardio walking. Did that for three months, then got a new bike and rode for a year before joining a gym and adding body work and incline walking to the mix. A little at a time, and before you know it you are doing 1000 calorie burns 3-5 times a week, and you barely feel it.


----------



## Serpent (Feb 12, 2014)

Just want to congratulate everyone who's posting here and trying to better themselves. I'd like to join in. 

I'm 29 years old, 5'10", and decided I want to change a couple weeks ago when I weighed 220. I haven't exercised regularly since about 22 years old. My goal weight is 170 lbs. When I realized that I was 220, now FIFTY lbs over my ideal weight, that hit me. I know that there are some bigger guys here, but 50 lbs really struck me. 

I have been completely unhealthy with my diet. My worst habit: Mountain Dew. I was drinking between 80-100 ounces of dew every single day (for several years). Add to that the lack of exercise, and additional unhealthy eating, and it was pretty easy to see where the changes need to be made. 

I've been riding my bike when I can, but Utah has been pretty wet so trails are too muddy to ride. Starting to sacrifice sleeping in a couple days a week now to go to the gym as well. 

Happy to report that I'm down 10 lbs. Soda consumption is now a single 12 oz can of diet soda per day, and I plan to cut that out in the next week. Side note: quitting caffeine has been 10x harder than quitting smoking a few years ago was for me. Anyway, I'm starting to see some success, it feels good. And I just wanted to post this so that I can refer back to it in a few months, and also to make public my goals and plans. 

Again, proud of everyone here who is working to become more healthy. Best of luck to all of us. Let's have a great season and reach our goals!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't have any numbers goals this year, ride hard and keep up with the skinny guys as best I can

I spent the winter doing intervals on the trainer and weight lifting, while gaining 10lbs over a wisconsin winter I dropped a pants size and had to buy new work shirts (smaller everywhere but the chest and arms)

I'm back to riding now so I cut calories back down, I estimate I was eating 4-5k daily for the last 5 months and pretty much maintaining my weight, I've cut down to 2500cal and man it's rough, seriously what are my calorie needs that I have a constant headache at 2500cal? I've dropped 4# this week so I'm guessing to slow down I need to up it a bit more


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

In 2013 I went from 225 to 203 at about this time a year; then it slowly headed north and I topped out at 230 on 4 January this year. I did manage to give up coke zero and drink unsweetened Pureleaf tea now; I will have the occasional real Dr Pepper.

On 5 January I started in earnest again. And this time I've added a treadmill to the house. So I have been running several times a week, sometimes out doors even, for between 2 and 10 miles at a shot. Also still biking several hundred plus miles per month--combination of road rides, mtb rides and trainer (Spinervals program).

Currently I sit at 201.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I initially had a goal of 2 pounds a week weight loss and 1600 cal day diet...I found with as much as I am exercising that doesn't cut it---I have some 1600 cal days but many 2200 cal days (and the occasional 3000+). It is hard to find the balance. Checkout Sparkpeople website; it helps....



TitanofChaos said:


> I don't have any numbers goals this year, ride hard and keep up with the skinny guys as best I can
> 
> I spent the winter doing intervals on the trainer and weight lifting, while gaining 10lbs over a wisconsin winter I dropped a pants size and had to buy new work shirts (smaller everywhere but the chest and arms)
> 
> I'm back to riding now so I cut calories back down, I estimate I was eating 4-5k daily for the last 5 months and pretty much maintaining my weight, I've cut down to 2500cal and man it's rough, seriously what are my calorie needs that I have a constant headache at 2500cal? I've dropped 4# this week so I'm guessing to slow down I need to up it a bit more


----------



## tristans (Jan 2, 2011)

Nearing two years ago, I got a new job that has me working from home on a schedule that kept me busy from wake to night-time, limiting my options (and energy) for daily rides. The lack of a daily cycling commute, combined with a couple of injuries and a lot of bad excuses left me at 245lbs (up from 190) in March.
I've moved to a new place with easier access to trails and a time zone that better matches my needs (working 6-3 now instead of 10-7). I am determined to find my old fitness and form. My goal for the year is to get down to 200 even, with a dream of getting back to 190. 
So far (two months in) I've dropped 15lbs through a steady diet of riding and doing more cooking for myself instead of eating out/ordering in. If I can manage to lose 1lb per week throughout the rest of 2014, I should be at my goal of 200 for the year. Even losing just 15lbs has left me feeling better - I am getting some of my stamina and power back. I can't wait to see what another 30 pounds will do.

My primary approach to weight loss will continue to be riding, backed up with cutting down on beer consumption and then paying more attention to what I eat. I've not got a lot of the cardinal sins of diet (no fast food, no soda, no sugary junk), but I do like to cook a heavy meal, and I'm not afraid of flavor (read: fat) in my dishes. I've been trying to be more careful in my meal choices, which should help in the long run.

Great to see a supportive forum here!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Still hanging tough and down to 195. Calories are up to 2500+ a day but I am burning lots with spinervals, mtb and road cycling, road and tail running. I've done a few half marathon runs very recently. Doing good. Still would like to see 175-180 again but it might be slow getting there.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I started my weight loss quest at around 263 lbs and 6'2.5" a little over two years ago. Once I stated MTB consistently and counting calories, the weight came off. I was down to 225 last year and pretty fit, or so I thought. This year, I committed to myself to lose more so I could climb better. I bought an XC bike, and am riding a lot. I am now 208 lbs as of today, the lightest I have been in 20 plus years. I am 52, and in some of the best shape of my life. My new goal weight is 190, and at my height, I will be pretty fit. 

Thing is, I struggle at times with energy. As mentioned, I count calories. I get a ton of food to eat because I do Cardio 5 days a week, so I can eat 2800 calories a day and lose weight, and that is on non cardio days. Now that I am basically thin, I plan to be a little more inclined to eat all my calories I earn, and not bank too many. When I go too much proteins and complex carbs, I notice energy can tend to suffer at times. Some days I am hiking 5 mile mtn climbs with my wife, then I ride 10 miles of mtn, then I ride 20 miles of road (on the Epic) in the same day, and I am burning ridiculous amounts of calories. I think I need to mellow out a bit and get more in a maintenance mode. Thanks to all who have contributed here. I plan to visit the Clyde forum often even after I'm below 200 which is only 8 lbs from now.


----------



## camp43 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the inspiring posters in this thread and good luck to everyone else on their own goals.

My name is Geoff. I'm 39 and about a year ago, May 2013, I went to the Dr for a physical. Since middle school I'd always been overweight but now it was really getting out of control. I was up to 338 and the Dr told me I was getting to the upper levels of normal for a lot of health indicators (BP, Cholesterol, Sugar etc.....). I had also been a pretty heavy smoker but was able to quit smoking Feb 25, 2013 (456 days smoke free today). That was good but I really needed to do something about my weight/diet/fitness. I know from past experience that doing a "diet" or exercise plan wont work for me. I really need to change my outlook on everything and try to get out and enjoy life more. I've really tried to just focus on eating better, and getting out more and being more active. I try to use My Fitness Pal for my tracking what I eat and staying at around 1800 calories per day. For Fitness, I go for walks, I ride my bike around town, I go hiking, and backpacking more. This has all led to me getting down to 298 although I've been at a plateau here for a few weeks now. I'm turning 40 in September and would love to get back down to around 250 by then. Really I'd just love to get out of shopping in the fat guy section of clothing stores by then. I just picked up a Novara Ponderosa 29er to try and do trails that are more aggressive than your typical bike path or rail to trail. I got to try it out on some real trails here in NJ this past weekend and it was a lot of fun, even if I did have to walk it up some of the hills. I guess I can add this goal too. I want to do the whole 7 miles loop at Lewis Morris Park without walking the bike up any of the hills before the end of the summer. It'll take some work.


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

My goal is to go from 230 to around 190. I am trying to follow Paleo style eating whenever I can - but I love pizza and beer..........


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

Camp, that's awesome man! I too am in the same boat. I started about a month and a half ago at about 325-330 and have lost about 15-20 lbs. 
This weekend I hammered up hills and through sections that would've KILLED me a month ago. 
At 37 I too realized its time to get off the couch. I also quit smoking so I appreciate what you are going through. 
So far just feeling good from the exercise is motivation enough. Good luck bud !


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

I feel like I am late to the party. On Sunday, June 1, I accidentally got on a scale and saw that I weighed 344 lbs. I knew I had gained "a few" over the last couple of years, but enough was enough. Spent the day on the 'net looking at bikes and how to change your day to day diet without going crazy. 

Monday, June 2nd, my wife and I bought Electra Townie 7Ds. Since then, I have ridden daily, changed how I eat more than what and have dropped 35 lbs. Cutting out fast food and the junky convenience store snacks doesn't really feel like dieting to me. A water bottle, trail mix and cheese sticks in my back pack and off I go.

I really thought I had done something horribly wrong the first time I rode over 2 miles. My backside was sore, I was drenched in sweat and I felt like a train had hit me. Today, however, my son (age 7) and I went for a nice 10 mile there and back on a bike path I never new existed. We had a blast and he was so happy to have done the full 10. I was very proud of him.

The things I have learned so far:

Those funny "magic undies" with the pad helped me get past the 5 Mile "OMG MY BUTT'S ON FIRE" milestone.

Always take a tire pump. Always.

Shirts with that wicking material really do work. Why hasn't anyone told me about these before?!?

Bike helmets at Target don't fit people with big melon heads.

Puncture Resistant Tubes are a must for Idaho. I swear Puncture Vine must be our state flower.

My wife really likes it when I lose weight.

And the Xbox hasn't been touched in 24 days.

My goal is to lose more weight, maybe get a camera mount for my handlebars - maybe not, maybe get a phone holder thingy to make my phone app easier to read - maybe not, and to enjoy the heck out of my new bike. I really do feel like a kid again. I even showed my kids how to put playing cards in their spokes to get that awesome sound. 

George


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

deckroid said:


> Since then, I have ridden daily, changed how I eat more than what and have dropped 35 lbs. Cutting out fast food and the junky convenience store snacks doesn't really feel like dieting to me. A water bottle, trail mix and cheese sticks in my back pack and off I go.
> 
> George


Congratulations on taking charge of your life again!

Watch this: Watch the film Fat, Sick, & Nearly Dead for Free. | Reboot With Joe

I did a 30-day Reboot! and it changed my life, and gave me a great launch platform to start our new perma-diet: Paleo

Since, Day 1 of my Reboot! to date, I have lost 45 lbs (from 248 down to 203lbs), my labwork looks like a healthy 20-year old athletes, and almost all of the nagging GI symptoms and pain I was experiencing have simply disappeared.

I was taking about 2400 mgs of Ibuprofen a day for pain and my doctor was adamant that I needed blod pressure and cholesterol meds... Now, not so much. BP is perfect, pulse rate is way down, and cholesterol is the lowest it has been in MY ENTIRE LIFE.

While you Reboot!, read Rob Wolf's Book, "The Paleo Solution"... It's the best single reference I know.

If you are intrigued after watching the movie, let me know. I'll help you get started... nothing commercial here... just paying it forward.


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

Some friends watched that in January and started juicing. Not "Juicing" but juicing, like with a juicer not steroids... (my little joke with them). They are the track coaches for our local high school and middle school. They loved it. I tried it, but I am just not a juice kinda guy. 

I did, however, decide that enough is enough and have changed how and to some degree what I eat. (As well as getting on my bike) As of this am, I am down 42 lbs. When I get below 300, hopefully this week, I am going to treat myself to two scoops of Salted Carmel ice cream from our local ice cream shop that makes it in the back. Then it's right back to it.

I figure, if you can't treat yourself every once in a while, you would go batty. 

C'mon 300...


----------



## Slipslider (Feb 21, 2014)

I am more of a smoothie guy than a juicer guy, meaning that I use a blender instead of a juicer. I like the idea of getting all the fiber and many of the nutrients that juicing leaves behind. Personally, I use a Vitamix blender which seems to be ridiculously overpowered and liquefies nearly everything quite quickly. I like fruits and vegetables in their natural forms but find I don't get around to eating as much as I would like on a daily basis. Tossing it all in a blender and making a batch I can drink throughout the day helps me stay full and eat good stuff. After a workout, I will toss a scoop of protein powder in the smoothie to help with recovery. Also, I find blenders to be MUCH easier to clean than most juicers I have used. That's important when you are as lazy as me! ;^)


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

2nd half goal

By New Year:

Lower my Systolic by 5-7 points and my Diastolic by 8-10 points.

Lose 30 pounds to get down to 235


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll get to under 100kg before years end... Not bad since I started out at 115kg... 9 months ago ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## logicthepoet (Jul 14, 2014)

current weight is 448, wanna lose 50lbs by the end of the year


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm 5'10", 35 years old. Started the summer at about 220, sitting around 205 now. My goal at the beginning of the year was 200, which seems easy except is seems my body likes staying at this weight. I ride fairly regularly and eat OK (I could eat better). I'm pretty sure I'll make my goal, but the hard part is the winter. Sitting around 200 makes me pretty heavy for cross-country skiing (and I hate the gym) and I seem to always come into the spring at about 225. I want to make this the year that I break that habit. So my goal is to start next spring at under 200.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> I started my weight loss quest at around 263 lbs and 6'2.5" a little over two years ago. Once I stated MTB consistently and counting calories, the weight came off. I was down to 225 last year and pretty fit, or so I thought. This year, I committed to myself to lose more so I could climb better. I bought an XC bike, and am riding a lot. I am now 208 lbs as of today, the lightest I have been in 20 plus years. I am 52, and in some of the best shape of my life. My new goal weight is 190, and at my height, I will be pretty fit.
> 
> Thing is, I struggle at times with energy. As mentioned, I count calories. I get a ton of food to eat because I do Cardio 5 days a week, so I can eat 2800 calories a day and lose weight, and that is on non cardio days. Now that I am basically thin, I plan to be a little more inclined to eat all my calories I earn, and not bank too many. When I go too much proteins and complex carbs, I notice energy can tend to suffer at times. Some days I am hiking 5 mile mtn climbs with my wife, then I ride 10 miles of mtn, then I ride 20 miles of road (on the Epic) in the same day, and I am burning ridiculous amounts of calories. I think I need to mellow out a bit and get more in a maintenance mode. Thanks to all who have contributed here. I plan to visit the Clyde forum often even after I'm below 200 which is only 8 lbs from now.


Update: I'm down to 205 now and fairly thin with my height, but it is super hard to lose now. I am now trying to get to 195. Great job to see the progress here of so many. You got this!


----------



## jac1.5 (Jan 11, 2005)

OK... usually I'm content to lurk in the background and not post here, but I need some accountability for myself so I'm gonna change things up this year. 

I'm 6'1" 262 right now. Fairly muscular, but more of it is fat then it used to be. I used to ride and work out all the time, but job and kids (same ol' story) made it harder and I didn't make the time for it. My wife's progression or regression followed mine. This year, she had a seizure at work and they found lesions on her brain that were indicative of MS. They didn't diagnose her with it, but said it was a strong possibility in the future. This along with her high blood pressure and diabetes put her in a new frame of mind about her body and our lifestyle. 

So, about a month ago, we started making changes. We started tracking diet and exercise with the Livestrong app, we started walking a lot more and she wanted to start bike riding. I dusted off my ol' Full Suspension GT and dusted of her Electra beach cruiser and we started riding the hike and bike trails by our house. With walking at least 2 miles or riding at least 7 she has lost 11 lbs in a month and I have lost 15. Her endurance is getting better and she is able to ride longer and longer. She is now saying she is thinking of getting a full on mountain bike (she gets pissed when she has to walk a hill and is convinced that gearing will make the difference.) I'm very proud of her and pleased with myself. So with that, my goals for this year are:

To consistently track food and exercise with Livestrong app.

To ride at least 100 miles every month. (first month down and I've got 117 miles and my wife has about 65)

Loose about 30 more pounds

Hit the gym more often (actually walking through the doors would be more often at this point)

Stay positive and supportive of my wife's efforts. This is a newer experience for her than it is for me. 

Enjoy the time together riding, when we never seem to have any other time for just ourselves. 

Work up to some type of biking vacation. 


Good luck everyone...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Just had some blood tests done and my cholesterol is high... BP is fine and resting HR is 57 bpm... looks like I'll be changing the food up & cutting down on the grog... plus side - I'll get to ride more ^^ 100kg's here I come!!


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Chiming in*

Couldn't be later to this party but gotta start sometime. I began tracking all my food intake and working out again near the beginning of October. I was 387 and now down to 370. Biking 10 miles 3-4 times a week and doing weights on my off days. I would like to hit 340 by years end, biking will be a big part of that. hope to hear some success stories in a few months!

Ryan


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Well the year is almost out... and it looks like I'll be under 100kg's by years end (currently 101kg's).
13kg's dropped (in 11 months) pretty much due to my taking up this wonderful pastime. 
Thinking 97-95kg's is a real possibility now. On the diet side of things, the only thing I've really changed is lowering amount of sugar I eat - 5gm per 100gm is the formula I've been using the last 3 months. I've probably dropped 3-4kg's and I'm not getting sick :knocks-on-wood: whilst everyone else in the house has been battling the bugs. My strength has decreased due to loss in mass, but I don't mind so much anymore.


----------



## hang_on (Nov 30, 2013)

hang_on said:


> Goal one ride a century. Goal two run run a 10k. Goal three get under 200 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Haha forgot about this tread but glad I found it since posting here u have completed all the goal plus some since August of 2013 I've lost 95 lbs which put me under 200 done two century's and ran a half marathon next .


----------

